# Need Advice



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello all. This year has been special to me in that I have been able to take my son hunting for the first time. He just turned 10 in March. Anyway I took him for an apprentice turkey license and for the past 3 days he has been putting in time in the blind hoping for a shot at a nice Tom. He had an opportunity yesterday but did not get the shot off. Today he dropped a very nice bird with his .410. I knew this was a good bird when I saw its spurs as I was helping him retrieve it. I didn't care much about anything other than the fact that my son and I were together and that he took his first game animal. After a few photos I took the bird to the taxidermist. I promised my son that if he were lucky I would get a full mount for him. When the taxidermist saw the bird he grabbed his tape measure and measured the spurs. He told us he had not seen any that big before. With the tape measure he used (not a cable) the spurs were just over 1 3/4" each. The beard was slightly over 11 1/2". I asked about having it scored and he told me that it would probably score pretty good. So as of now the bird is in the Taxi's freezer waiting to hear from me if I will need it for scoring prior to having him skin it out. I have myself taken only a few birds, nothing that would lead me to get them scored so I do not know too much about that.I would like to know if anyone could offer any advice for who I might want to contact to have the bird scored. I was originally thinking one of the large organizations like SCI, however I think a state organization would be the way to go. We live in Portland. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 


I would like to put a pic of my son and his Tom on here as well. Not sure how. Thanks.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Concrats! What it weigh?


----------



## bows bucks n beards (Jan 10, 2011)

the main state scoring organization is CBM they are located all over the state and will score the bird for free the only cost is the membership to be entered into the records! it is 25 dollars for one year membership. what county do you live in, pm me and I can find the scorer closest to you and his contact info


----------



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Concrats! What it weigh?


He weighed 28 lbs


----------



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)

bows bucks n beards said:


> the main state scoring organization is CBM they are located all over the state and will score the bird for free the only cost is the membership to be entered into the records! it is 25 dollars for one year membership. what county do you live in, pm me and I can find the scorer closest to you and his contact info


 
The bird was shot in Ingham county, however we live in Ionia county in Portland. I have the bird at the Taxi's in a freezer just north of Ionia.


----------



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I hope this works


----------



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is a picture of the spurs. I just started turkey hunting myself last year, so I didn't really know what was big or not. When I told my cousin about them he wanted a picture so this is what I took. The shotgun shell is the one my sone expended on the bird. It is a .Rem .410 shell 4 shot and the total length of the shell is 2 and 3/8"


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Good Job!!
Awesome bird


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> BowBuck2 said:
> 
> 
> > He weighed 28 lbs


Holy Waaaa!:yikes: You have to be knocking on the door of a county record!


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW! Awesome job. That's a HUGE bird. Brought down by a 10 yr old with a .410 Fantastic!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Congrats.. That is an awesome specimen.. I would have it scored for the NWTF record books.. The CBM scoring system and no multiple for spurs is a joke IMO and will not give your bird the credit it deserves. 

So by NWTF method

Beard 11.5
Spurs 3.5
Weight Say a very modest 18
Score = 76

This will rank it 12th all time in MI for a typical turkey and #2 for Ingham.. I would also get it weighed quickly if you choose to do this..


----------



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)

The bird was weighed last evening prior to going in the freezer at 28 pounds


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice bird. Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Congrats to you and your son, great bird and thats a great pic also!!!


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

WOW!! Very nice bird...congrats to both of you. Those are some dandy spurs.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

That's an old warrior for sure.....congratulations to you and your boy on a once-in-a-lifetime trophy! :coolgleam


----------



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am having the turkey scored by CBM and hopefully the NWTF. I tried to get the bird to the CBM rep yesterday but my taxi was unavailable for me to pick the Tom up. Unfortunately my work schedule isn't going to allow for me to do it today either. I have tomorrow off and have scheduled to pick up the bird from my taxi in the morning and bring it to the CBM measurer here in Portland. He is going to officially weigh it for me as he has a certified scale. I know I need this for the NWTF but there is still a small issue. The NWTF rep is booked solid til the end of May and told me to get it weighed and then keep it frozen until then. Unfortunately the taxidermist really doesn't want it frozen that long. I am going to try and contact some other NWTF measurers in state and see if I can get something set up for tomorrow. Once I have correct measurements (especially the weight as 28 lbs seems quite high) I will post what the measurements are. Thanks for the comments and especially the advice on who to contact. You guys are great.


----------



## james d (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't post opinions on folks' fish and animals often because you see lots of good photos on the site, but that is one hell of a turkey...congratualations!


----------



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am posting update on new thread ...... Devin's First Turkey


----------

